# Tank weights.



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I need to know the weight of tanks+ water and substrate to get a rough estimate of total pounds/kg per tank.

1 gallon
2 gallon
2.5 gallon
4 gallon
5.5 gallon
and 
10 gallon

Can anyone help me here?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/tipsandtables/l/bltanksize.htm

Size L x W x H Filled Weight
2 1/2 gallon 12" x 6" x 8" 27 lbs
5 gallon 16" x 8" x 10" 62 lbs
10 gallon Leader 20" x 10" x 12" 111 lbs
15 gallon 24" x 12" x 12" 170 lbs
15 gallon High 20" x 10" x 18" 170 lbs


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

1 gallon = 3.78541178 L
1 L of water = 1 kg
1 kg = 2.20462262 lb

Thus, 1 L of water weighs 1 kg
1 gallon of water weighs 8.496 lbs.

Factoring in other things like substrate, decorations, etc, the general rule of thumb that I use is that for each gallon, it'd be about 10 lbs.

So,

1 gallon = 10 lbs
2 gallon = 20 lbs
2.5 gallon = 25 lbs
4 gallon = 40 lbs
5.5 gallon = 55 lbs
10 gallon = 100 lbs


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm

I'd assume each gallon of substrate is about 14 - 16 lbs.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

assume the heavier weight.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

you will want to bookmark this.....

http://www.petfish.net/calculators/calculate.php


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> 1 gallon = 3.78541178 L
> 1 L of water = 1 kg
> 1 kg = 2.20462262 lb
> 
> ...


Is that total weight? or weight of the gallons os substrate?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> Is that total weight? or weight of the gallons os substrate?


It was total weight (substrate + water + decorations). However, I just realized it doesn't take the weight of the tank itself into consideration.

Of course, I'd just err on the side of caution and always assume a heavier weight. It looks like the multiplicative factor might be closer to 11 (i.e. a 10 gallon tank would weigh 110 lbs, a 5 lb tank 65 lbs, and so forth).

If in doubt, buy a stronger stand/bookshelf!


----------

